# tor browser



## Ependi Silalahi (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have installed tor browser from security/tor.

I added tor_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf but I don't see tor anywhere after booted. How to use it after it has been installed?

Thanks


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 29, 2016)

I think you mean security/tor, which is the Tor client and server.  I'm guessing you were expecting the Tor Browser Bundle.  Unfortunately, a FreeBSD port for the browser bundle does not exist.

You can configure various applications to reroute traffic through Tor.  Check out Thread 40307.  Heed the warnings from the Tor project about doing this.


----------

